# Times 2 Graph



## PixelWizard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey everyone

I'm currently working on a small project!

You can find it here: *Times 2 Stats*

It converts times (which you can import from qqtimer or another timer) to different sorts of graphs (based on choice) and stats.
Maybe I'll later convert this project to Times 2 Stats where you can also see Detail Stats (Not just averages and things you see on qqtimer or stuff anyway)?

It is just a small Project. I would like to know these 4 things:


What are the good things of this Project?
What don't you like / what do I need to optimize?
Which is your favorite theme?
What do you think about the Times 2 Stats Convertion?


Thank you for your Feedback

Have a nice Time
PixelWizard


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, here are the first things that come to mind:

A sequential chart of individual times doesn't help much. Rolling averages would be much more useful, for example.

Your bar chart grouping is useless for realistic time distributions. (Your sample data ranges from 0 to 20?)


----------



## PixelWizard (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey 

I just updated T2G including some bugfixes and the new Averages selection.
I also updated the sample data to more realistic times.


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

I tried using this for the data from my current session; cross+1 from the CFOP substep competition:


Spoiler



3.65, *3.65, 2.99, 3.82, 2.79, 3.57, 3.83, 3.72, 4.84, 2.71, 3.38, 3.03, 2.59*, 5.47, 4.65, 3.69, 4.90, 5.52, 3.91, 5.04, 3.69, 5.72, 5.18, 4.49, 3.54, 4.20, 5.22, 5.61, 4.00, 6.03, 3.72, 2.59, 4.29, 3.42, 3.57, 2.84, 3.39, 4.13, 4.11, 7.20, 3.88, 4.09, 3.44, 6.13, 5.68, 4.41, 3.68, 2.35, 3.38, 5.22, 6.89, 4.16, 3.88, 3.66, 2.79, 3.51, 4.71, 3.75, 4.53, 5.34


The best Ao12 so far is solves 2-13, a 3.35 Ao12. I put the data into T2G and the lowest point, which was for the same times, showed the best Ao12 as 3.41, which looks like the Mo12. Do your 'averages' calculate the mean of the times, or does it remove the fastest and slowest 5% (rounded up), like it should do?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 29, 2014)

This needs a way to save the graph


----------



## PixelWizard (Jul 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> I tried using this for the data from my current session; cross+1 from the CFOP substep competition:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hey 

It calculates the mean average, but it's a good point to implement it that way like you said. I'll try it out.
Thanks


----------



## PixelWizard (Jul 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> I tried using this for the data from my current session; cross+1 from the CFOP substep competition:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hey 

It calculates the mean average, but it's a good point to implement it that way like you said. I'll try it out.
Thanks 

@filipemtx
Also a good point. Trying to implement it. A posibility is to save as image. Is this that what you want?
Or which other way of saving do you mean?


----------



## PixelWizard (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey 

I updated T2G! Now you can Save your graph as svg/png/jpeg or even as pdf. Another Feature / Fix is that the Tool now calculates the Averages, not the mean as it did.

If you have any suggestions how to improve T2G, feel free to write in this thread!


----------



## PixelWizard (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey 

The biggest update of this project is out.
I included a Stats-Tab, where you see different statistics about your inserted times.
If you want any other statistics feel free to reply to this thread or open an issue on github.

According to the newest Update, the Project's name is now Times2Stats!

Check it out and critisize, so I can improve the project!

Thanks and Bye


----------



## szalejot (Aug 18, 2014)

site: http://tobip.ch/times2graph/

Object not found!

The requested URL was not found on this server. The link on the referring page seems to be wrong or outdated. Please inform the author of that page about the error.

If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.

Error 404

tobip.ch
Mon Aug 18 12:52:08 2014
Apache/2.2.27 (FreeBSD) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.27 OpenSSL/1.0.1i mod_hcgi/0.9.4


----------



## cubizh (Aug 18, 2014)

Fix the website location from times2graph to times2stats on the OP.
Also, consider doing something like I did a while ago, integrating averages:


Spoiler


----------



## PixelWizard (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to tell you that, in cause of the name change, the new adress is: http://tobip.ch/times2stats/

This should work


----------



## PixelWizard (Aug 18, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Fix the website location from times2graph to times2stats on the OP.
> Also, consider doing something like I did a while ago, integrating averages:



Ok, fixed it 

This graph with overlaying averages looks very cool as well. I'll make some tests and see how it works and looks, thank you very much.


----------



## PixelWizard (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey 

I just improved several things on T2S.

Here are the main update points:
- If there are multiple extremes, all will now be displayed.
- You can now also insert times over an hour
- T2S now handles qqtimer's dnf and +2 displays
- Improved the text, when you hover over the data-points in the graph
More Information here

Tell me, what you think about it. What should I improved, what do you like most about this project?

Thank you and greetings
PixelWizard


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 23, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Tell me, what you think about it. What should I improved, what do you like most about this project?
> 
> Thank you and greetings
> PixelWizard



I've only just spotted this tool and tried it out today. It is really nice!

A few suggestions:

- Allow some additional input formats... space separated / tab separated (e.g. copied from Excel via clipboard) and times copied from csTimer including the scramble (i.e. ignore the scramble).
- Average of 50 would be useful
- Rename "Average of 3" to "Mean of 3" on the Stats page. It could also be added to the graph options (in addition to Single/Ao5/12/50/100)
- Rename "Sample Data" to "Random Data"... I initially expected some kind of sampling of my own data
- X-axis for the bar chart could be improved. I've tried it with 3 sessions and don't see all of the results

Keep up the good work.


----------

